# GenieGO OS X Client Issues



## ChrisF (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi all. Hoping someone here can help.

I moved recently and have been having some problems. My Geniego is setup and connected to the internet and my iPad can see it and do remote streaming. This came after 2hrs online with DTV support (no help). I finally deleted and reinstalled my ipad app and then added the port forwarding settings for my router. iPad works fine. My Macbook Pro on the other hand can't get past startup. Info as follows:

OS X 10.8.4
Nomad OS X client 1.2

The process on app startup is as follows:
launch app
Signing in
Finding your nomad
Verifying your Mac

"There is a problem with your DirecTV account. Please ensure you have internet access and try again...."

The system info link at the bottom shows it can see the nomad mac, serial and firmware (1.5.p46-73804S). 

First question: is there a way to completely uninstall the OS X app and force it to re-register with DTV? I'm assuming that may be the problem. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes, and you don't need to remove the app. Go to your User library by holding down the Option key in Finder, under Go, then search out "nomad", the name before it got changed to GenieGo. Delete the contents of the folder, and It should act as a complete new install then when you re-launch. 

Also, when it asks for your HD, click on the box but don't type unless you're sure it's blank.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

ChrisF said:


> First question: is there a way to completely uninstall the OS X app and force it to re-register with DTV? I'm assuming that may be the problem. Any help is greatly appreciated.


No need to uninstall. Press CONTROL, OPTION, COMMAND all at the same time while launching the GenieGo application. This will reset the app to defaults and it ask for credential when launched. But note that the OS X client does NOT currently support OO streaming


----------

